# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya'dan Türkiye'ye tarihi teklif

## bozok

*Rusya’dan Türkiye’ye tarihi teklif*



*Rusya’dan, boğazları petrol tankerlerinden arındırma teklifi*

16:15 | 06 Mayıs 2010 / MİLLİYET


Rusya Devlet Başkanı Dimitriy Medvedev, 11-12 Mayıs’ta Türkiye’ye yapacağı ziyarete hazırlanırken, Moskova’nın, İstanbul ve üanakkale Boğazları’nı petrol tankerlerinden arındırarak petrolün tamamının, inşa edilmekte olan Samsun-Ceyhan ve Burgaz-Dedeağaç petrol boru hatlarıyla nakledilmesi önerisinde bulunduğu belirtildi.

Rusya’nın saygın günlük gazetelerinden İzvestiya’da bugün yayımlanan haberde, Asya ve Avrupa arasında köprü vazifesi gören üanakkale ve İstanbul Boğazı’nın tanker geçişlerine tamamen kapatılması, petrolün, inşa edilen iki boru hattından gönderilmesi fikrinin, ikili hükümetlerarası bir toplantıda ve Medvedev’in 11-12 Mayıs’ta Türkiye’deki temasları sırasında gündeme getirileceği kaydedildi.

Haberde Rusya’nın, Karadeniz’deki, boğazlardaki trafiğin aşırı yoğun olduğu ve bu yüzden gemi geçişlerinin çok geçişinin çok fazla zaman aldığına inandığı belirtilerek, Moskova’nın Türk tarafına sunduğu öneride, Samsun-Ceyhan ve Burgaz-Dedeağaç petrol boru hatlarının tek merkezden kontrol edilmesinin yer aldığı ifade edildi.

Gazete, petrol şirketlerinin, deniz yoluyla petrol transferinin daha ucuz olduğuna ve bir gemide aynı anda birkaç değişik petrol ürününün taşınabildiğine inandığı için öneriye karşı olduğunu belirterek, petrol boru hatları tekelini elinde bulunduran Rus Transneft’in ise ham petrolün inşa edilen iki boru hattı aracılığıyla taşınabileceğini ve boğazlardan ise sadece petrol ürünlerinin taşınmasını isteği kaydedildi.

Uzmanlar, Rusya’nın Yunanistan ve Bulgaristan ile yapım anlaşmasını imzaladığı 280 kilometre uzunluğundaki Burgaz Dedeağaç boru hattının yüzde 51’lik hissesine sahip olduğunu ve inşaatı devam eden Samsun-Ceyhan petrol boru hattında ise hissesinin bulunmadığına dikkati çekerek, şu bilgileri verdi:
“Burgaz-Dedeağaç boru hattı inşaatı Bulgaristan’ın söz konusu proje için daha iyi ekonomik çevre koşulları talebi yüzünden ertelenmiş durumda. Samsun-Ceyhan petrol hattı şu anda inşa ediliyor ama Rus tarafının burada hissesi yok. Ancak, üzerinde anlaşmaya varılacak bir mutabakat zaptı, Türk olmayan (Rus-İtalyan) şirketlere boru hattının yüzde 50’lik hissesine sahip olma şansı verebilir. Her iki proje de çok farklı, birbirine rakip projeler olarak görülmesine rağmen bu iki boru hattını tek bir merkezden yönetme fikri, eğer boru hatlarının rolleri çok iyi tanımlanırsa çok da anlamsız görünmüyor. Boru hatlarından birinden yüksek oranda sülfür içeren ham petrol, diğerinden de düşük oranda sülfür içeren ham petrol pompalanabilir.

üte yandan, Türk boru hattı petrolü, Türkiye’nin dünyanın en büyük limanı haline getireceği Ceyhan’a kadar taşıyacak. Gelecekte Karadeniz’deki petrol transitinin yılda bir buçuk milyar varil civarında olacağı tahminini yürüten Türkiye’nin boru hattından verilecek petrol miktarı konusunda garanti istemesinden dolayı bu konuda yürütülen müzakereler o kadar da kolay geçmemekte.”

Haberde, yılda 968-997 milyon varil arasında petrol transiti yapan Rus boru hattı tekelini elinde bulunduran Transneft’in, bu konuda sadece petrol transferinde gerekli teknik koşulları oluşturma garantisi verdiğine dikkat çektiği belirtilerek, “Uzmanlar, iki boru hattının teknik olarak ilerde birleşebileceğini ancak, en mantıklı şeyin 2 ayrı boru hattı ve 2 ayrı yönetim şirketi oluşturulması gerektiğini savunuyorlar” denildi.

“MEDVEDEV’İN TüRKİYE ZİYARETİ VE TüRK-RUS ZİRVESİ”

Bu arada, Kremlin Basın Merkezi tarafından, Medvedev’in 11-12 Mayıs’ta
Türkiye’ye resmi bir ziyarette bulunacağı resmen açıklanırken, “Medvedev ve Türkiye Başbakanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın başkanlık edeceği devletlerarası danışmaların yeni mekanizması olan Yüksek Düzeyde İşbirliği Konseyi’nin ilk toplantısı, Türk-Rus zirvesinin en merkezi olayını oluşturacak” denildi.
Rusya Başbakan Birinci Yardımcısı İgor Seçin, Ankara’da Türkiye-Rusya Hükümetlerarası Karma Ekonomik Komisyon (KEK) Toplantısı’nın 10. oturumunda dün yaptığı konuşmada, Türkiye’nin Rusya’nın kilit partnerlerinden biri olduğunu belirterek, “Rus-Türk işbirliğinin gelişmesi konuları doğrudan iki ülke ve hükümetlerimizin kontrolü altında. Hazırlık çalışmalarının çoğu tamamlandı. şu anda görevimiz Devlet başkanımızın 11-12 Mayıs’taki Türkiye ziyaretinin hazırlığını tamamlamak” ifadesini kullanmıştı.

üte yandan, Rus haber ajansı RİA Novosti’nin haberinde ise Seçin’in, Medvedev’in ziyaretinin hazırlığı için dün Ankara’ya gittiğini ve burada KEK toplantısına katıldığını hatırlatarak, “Medvedev’in ziyaretinin sonunda imzalanması beklenen çift taraflı belgelerin hazırlığı dünkü komisyon toplantısında tamamlandı” denildi.

Rusya, geçen yıl Ankara’ya göre 38, Moskova’ya göre de 33,8 milyar dolarlık ticaret hacmiyle Türkiye’nin en büyük ticaret ortağı olurken, Türkiye de Rusya’nın en büyük 5. ticaret ortağı durumunda bulunuyor. Rusya ve Türkiye, gelecek 5 yıl içinde ikili ticaret hacmini 100 milyar dolara çıkarmayı hedefliyor. Resmi verilere göre, Türk işadamlarının Rusya’daki yatırım oranı 6 milyar dolara ulaşırken, Rus işadamlarının Türkiye’de yatırımları da 4 milyar dolara ulaşmış durumda.

...

----------

